

Classes I Would Force Every College Student to Take - thomasfrank09
http://collegeinfogeek.com/required-classes/

======
baldfat
Now my list of classes for all US Students! Worked 4 years at a college on
faculty. Most freshmen were already so narrow minded and focused they never
learned anything outside of that focus. They didn't develop any skills to
think differently than being a hipster.

1) Developmental Psychology (2 Semesters) 2) Language without a Latin Alphabet
(2 Semesters) 3) Philosophy (Which was historical and analytical; writing 5
page papers every week on different philosophers of history) 4) Math (Please
not Business Math and Statistics but an advance math survey that covers
algebra, geometry and calculus) 5) Reading Survey of a culture not American or
UK 6) Programing Class (Survey of 3 or 4 languages)

